
CodeShip: Our Experience with Immutable Infrastructure - samber
http://blog.codeship.com/immutable-deployments/
======
NateDad
Gah, giant twitter button taking up like 10% of vertical space on mobile. Wtf?
Combine it with the permanent menu bar at the top and its like I'm reading on
an iPhone 3 here.

